# Whats the Black spots?



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Caught this nice one and about 25 others last week in Erie. She weighed 5lbs on the nose. Question is, what is the black markings on the tail? She had spots on the other (non pictured) side as well. I was told by a friend he didnt know why some bass have it but it means they are healthy and usually only bigger fish. Can anyone shed light?

Bassthumb 24/7


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I have caught many LM in reservoirs in Maryland with black markings like that, that tail on your fish is a large marking. I looked it up awhile back and was told it's just a color variation, pigments released by the fish. Some people believe it's due to the habitat, if that fish's main territory is a mud/soot bottom or other dark surrounding, it may take on some of those colors. 

BTW, how do you like that Hobie? Any problems? How much thrust can you achieve with that? What model? I'm been very interested in those, need to go to a specialty shop.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

I've heard two answers to this question as I've asked it before. 1) One More Cast with Shaw Grigsby. During the episode where Shaw is fishing for largemouth in Florida with the Rage Frog, he mentioned the black markings on one of the bass he caught. He said that it is almost a chameleon like reaction to the fish's habitat. 2) I've also been told that both largemouth and smallmouth bass are parasitized by the bass tapeworm, black spot and yellow grub. None are harmful to humans in cooked fish. Every black spot parasite I've ever seen was small, about the size of a pencil eraser. I'm guessing this would fall into the first category. Nice fish!!!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the spots, I was never really sure.

I LOVE the Hobie, no complaints at all except the expense. I have the Outback fish, the mirage drive is an absolute difference maker. I rarely have to paddle at all, it really gives you alot more versatility in boat control whether you are working through deep cover or kicking back with two trolling rods out just pedalling away hands completely free. If your going to invest I would go this way. It is night and day compared to paddling and fishing at the same time. You can literally read a book and troll at the same time. This model was about $1800 shipped to the door, prolly a shade over 2k when you are done. I have never clocked it, but I suspect I can get 4-5 mph. You can also buy turbo fins which get you 6-7, but those are guesses. Check it out at www.hobiecat.com 

I am totally satisfied with it.

Bassthumb


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the response on the Hobie, Bassthumb. You have a real nice setup there.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure about the spots, but that is a nice fish!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

i've heard that it means that there is a healthy populatoin of bass in the lake when they get the black spots like that. i think i heard it on a tv show. i've caught a few in the past like that. this one is from berlin in 03' i think.


----------

